# I think I have the rest of them I just need this one



## statik (Aug 11, 2008)

This is "Chocolate" named by my 5 year old daughter. What is she/he please?










I have looked on this site but there are SO many fish on there i couldnt tell but the tail is Brown like that. I dont know. Help! :-?

Thanks


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Very difficult to tell from that shot. All I can tell you is that it's a mbuna. Any better side shots?


----------



## statik (Aug 11, 2008)

let me see if i can take another one

there lets see if this is better i took this one more side on and left the resolution a bit higher










obviously he likes this spot

Thanks again


----------



## ibr3ak (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks like it could be a female greshakei, whats up with its tail?


----------



## statik (Aug 11, 2008)

i dont really know it just came that way


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

ibr3ak said:


> Looks like it could be a female greshakei, whats up with its tail?


I agree about the cichlid, but nothing looks wrong with the tail to me.


----------



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

Is that a shadow or is the tail a darker color?


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

Malawidolphin said:


> Is that a shadow or is the tail a darker color?


True, I just assumed it was a shadow. After looking at it again, I can see it might not be. I've seen that before in other cichlids. It's a genetic thing. Not sure if it's something that just happens randomly or is passed down.


----------



## statik (Aug 11, 2008)

ok sounds good to me. The tail is just brown like that its like a birth mark and that was what was throwing me off.

BTW the tail is why my 5 year old named him chocolate


----------



## kingofmalawi (Mar 9, 2004)

yhe i keep greshakei and it looks very similar to my females but then again there are a few females that look similar to female greshakeis the closest nexss thinggwould be a hongi of some sort but i cannot tell from the photo


----------

